# Favorite TBT Member?



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

Who is your favorite TBT member? Mine is Tyeforce.


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

NGT is my favorite.


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> NGT is my favorite.


Awwww, Thank you!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 20, 2010)

NGT


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

You all are just soooo nice! <333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wish (Feb 20, 2010)

NGT


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow. I really feel loved now =)


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 20, 2010)

Everyone except NGT.

What a dork.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Everyone except NGT.
> 
> What a dork.


omg u arsehol!!!


----------



## Smartysaar (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have a favorite...hmm

Azila
Cofeebean!
Master Crash

I'd have to say they're awesome


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> I don't have a favorite...hmm
> 
> Azila
> Cofeebean!
> ...


*cough*whataboutme*cough*


----------



## Smartysaar (Feb 20, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol oppps and NGT


----------



## Wish (Feb 20, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz. Pwned. : D


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 20, 2010)

Miku


----------



## Smartysaar (Feb 20, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> I don't have a favorite...hmm
> 
> Azila
> Cofeebean!
> ...


Whaaaaat? I'm on the bottom? ;____; jk

B)


----------



## Smartysaar (Feb 20, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not in a specific order lol  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Pear (Feb 20, 2010)

*Points to signature*


----------



## Erica (Feb 20, 2010)

Pally<3


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 20, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> I don't have a favorite...hmm
> 
> Azila
> Cofeebean!
> ...


Oh my gosh! Thanks, bud!


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 20, 2010)

Rockman!


----------



## 8bit (Feb 20, 2010)

Pear and BasonJurrows


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 20, 2010)

Rocky, BB, Crash, and Jas0n.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 20, 2010)

If I had to pick three, it'd be these members:
SAMwich
Megamannt125
Nigel

I didn't list my boyfriend, because... Well, that just wouldn't be fair. XD


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 20, 2010)

Rorato
Josh.

Uhhh.... 
<big><big><big><big>
NOT</big></big></big></big> NGT

I can't think of anymore...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, there's no one here I hate. I like everyone here. Except for the 3 Grievers.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

That girl OrangeJuice95.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 20, 2010)

****Girl. <3


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

I also like idogramma and suckme*****!.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay.

People like me.

<3


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

No one likes me. D;


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2010)

Everyone! ^-^ Even the trolls are at least... er, something. Except that Ron Ronaldo, what a PAIN.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Everyone! ^-^ Even the trolls are at least... er, something. Except that Ron Ronaldo, what a PAIN.


YEAH BOY SHE'S ANNOYING 

olol


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAT I THOUGHT IT WAS A GUY?!1


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 21, 2010)

Mega
Tye
Pally


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet she has a-

I'm gonna stop right there xD


----------



## Numner (Feb 21, 2010)

Pally
Coffeebean!
Kiley
Robert
Ron Ronaldo




And a lot of other people xD


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 21, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Mega
> Tye
> Pally


oops and numner!


----------



## Numner (Feb 21, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Peakaboom






8D


----------



## Temari (Feb 21, 2010)

I like:

Pear and Azila (did i spell that correctly???)


----------



## Ricano (Feb 21, 2010)

The TBT Night Owls 8l


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 21, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3  Feeling loved.. is awesome :]


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

MintSwift said:
			
		

> I like:
> 
> Pear and Azila (did i spell that correctly???)


So nice! *Sniff* and yeah, you did. You're sweet and cool too, Mini.


----------



## Numner (Feb 21, 2010)

I forgot Pear and Jack and that Asian kid orite Master 
And um I like Bacon Boy and Zexion and Kaleb and-


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

My new favorite member is Azila.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 21, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> Pally
> Coffeebean!
> Kiley
> Robert
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/kqyIwZpr5y0&autoplay=1


----------



## Numner (Feb 21, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one of the few people that hate me that I don't respect.




















So no :L


(And you also said I love to much)


----------



## merinda! (Feb 21, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, oh, I see how it is.


----------



## Temari (Feb 21, 2010)

whats with the music in the background?


----------



## Numner (Feb 21, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me feel guilty.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> My new favorite member is Azila.


*High-fives, "accidentaly" brakes hand.*


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> I forgot Pear and Jack and that Asian kid orite Master
> And um I like Bacon Boy and Zexion and Kaleb and-


wut


----------



## Erica (Feb 21, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I like that Asian kid orite Master


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey, I'm famous! :> Merci monsieur


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 21, 2010)

Meh ..   Mez too got no beef on her , and she seems cool


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 21, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRANSLATION: *High-fives*, "accidentally breaks hand.

My favorites are me, Rockman, BasonJurrows (even though he is not with us anymore...*sob*), Niko, Beedle, and HMS.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh no, I was doing an action. Saying accidentally *breaks* hand would be an action. *        Is put whenever you're doing an action. =l


----------



## kalinn (Feb 21, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> The TBT Night Owls 8l


yahhhh! 

and the people in my sig.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> anyone?


The topic was up for 6 minutes....


Anyway. Mine is Nigel. And John, of course.


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

My new favorite member is Rinoa.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 21, 2010)

That crazy Swedish guy. I think his name was Rogar or Ryan or something like that.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 21, 2010)

Ehingen Guy, Phil, Ashley, Azila, coffeebean!, Bacon Boy.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 21, 2010)

Out of all my friends, I'd have to say Josh.


----------



## Trela (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't play the favorite game.

I like all of my TBT buddies!


----------



## Niema (Feb 21, 2010)

I like Orangejuice95!!


She is awsome!!


----------



## G.I.R (Feb 21, 2010)

I joined yesterday so I don't know many people but I would have to say...
Sakura


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 21, 2010)

Ehhhhhhh...

I like 'em all?????


----------



## Hiro (Feb 21, 2010)

Sakura just became my enemy >:3


----------



## Wish (Feb 21, 2010)

I like everyone except Rogar. And Numner. ;D And Elliot. And fat people.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 21, 2010)

I dunno. Too many ;D


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

Noob, [][][][], and Doctor.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

I HATE Trela and Sakura. Mostly Kiley. All of them, strangers that are so annoying.


----------



## Pear (Feb 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Noob, [][][][], and Doctor.


Dohoho, I see what you did there.


----------



## Wish (Feb 21, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> I HATE Trela and Sakura. Mostly Kiley. All of them, strangers that are so annoying.


;-; Your mean.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're* Mwuhahahah, payback. >:3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Nothing good can come from this.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2010)

I made a topic like this before 

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7292457/1/


----------



## Numner (Feb 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Noob, [][][][], and Doctor.


Yeah, they were all pretty-











haiwaitaminute


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 21, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I made a topic like this before
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7292457/1/


It's exactly the same except it has that "u" in favorite or favourite.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 21, 2010)

I have 8.


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The correct way to spell it is "Favorite", so my topic is the valid one.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 21, 2010)

Niema said:
			
		

> I like Orangejuice95!!
> 
> 
> She is awsome!!


I feel loved. ;D


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the American spelling.

olol.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Master Crash, Josh, dsmaster, AndyB, ohdangitsgabby, coffeebean, SEAN,


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash, Josh, dsmaster, AndyB, ohdangitsgabby, coffeebean, SEAN,


yhey.

I add Alfred to my list because I can and is too lazy to edit.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you're still invited to my party this October.


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You already have a party planned for October?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three different ideas.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 21, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its bottom *censored.4.0* though!

@bacon fggt

#1 BrianB177
#2 Hal/Dsmaster64
#3 Bacon


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

I new I missed someone. but Garry, you should know you're already on there. You and King Kombat are an automatic.


----------



## SamXX (Feb 21, 2010)

Jas0n
Tyeforce
Master Crash
Bittermeat

They're mine.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 21, 2010)

I hate... nevermind.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I new I missed someone. but Garry, you should know you're already on there. You and King Kombat are an automatic.


*<3*


----------



## VantagE (Feb 21, 2010)

Umm Comatose, BB, aaaannnd idk...


----------



## Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Pally<3


Erica![:

and some other people, they know who they are ;D
Well I hope they know. o-o


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I new I missed someone. but Garry, you should know you're already on there. You and King Kombat are an automatic.


What about Comatose?


----------



## Gethsamane (Feb 21, 2010)

Favorites.... I'd have to say

AndyB
coffee
Tom
Tyeforce
Bul

That'll do for now I s'pose.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 21, 2010)

Jeremy because he's an Admin.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2010)

They know who they are...and if you have to take a second and think if it's you...then it's probably not hehe


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2010)

It's in my signature, Mainly the people I've known since I've joined TBT.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 21, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Jas0n
> Tyeforce
> Master Crash
> Bittermeat
> ...


i thought you liked my lady gaga-ness D: 

xD


----------



## Jman (Feb 21, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Hal (Feb 21, 2010)

Mainly, A tie between Pally and Gabby


----------



## Spirit (Feb 21, 2010)

I have no preference.  Everyone at TBT is super silly.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 21, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's in my signature, Mainly the people I've known since I've joined TBT.


You forgot me. XD


----------



## Panties (Feb 21, 2010)

That sexay chick named Panties .


----------



## John102 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## OJ. (Feb 21, 2010)

OJ.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 21, 2010)

Mirandi, Andy, Trikki and Rawburt.. 8D


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Mirandi, Andy, Trikki and Rawburt.. 8D


:'(


----------



## Nightray (Feb 21, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and Branbran. :U


----------



## Ricano (Feb 21, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D=


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 21, 2010)

:'(


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Mirandi, Andy, Trikki and Rawburt.. 8D


._.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 22, 2010)

Gnome, Palleh, Ricano, Master Crash, AndyB, Trikki, Miranda, Rob, Alecks, and beehdaubs.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm disappointed too :L


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Gnome, Palleh, Ricano, Master Crash, AndyB, Trikki, Miranda, Rob, Alecks, and beehdaubs.


Yay ily Neekooohh[:

@Chrissy: Mothers are suppossed to love their children. ;-;


----------



## Ricano (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adopted, amirite?


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft I was her first born!


----------



## VantagE (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh and Jeremy! But of course he is automatic...


----------



## muffun (Feb 22, 2010)

:< I feel unloved. 

Happy Mask Salesman.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me tooo.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Mirandi, Andy, Trikki and Rawburt.. 8D


<3


----------



## SamXX (Feb 22, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, I love your GaGa-ness <3


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 22, 2010)

Prob'ly Anna, Joe, Sam and the SoF and FH crews...

Edit: And Tyeforce


----------



## SamXX (Feb 22, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Prob'ly Anna, Joe, Sam and the SoF and FH crews...
> 
> Edit: And Tyeforce


Yey, I missed off all you guys because I don't talk to you on TBT or see you much, just on Skype


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 22, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Takes gun away from his own forehead*

:' D


----------



## Nightray (Feb 22, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


olol
I mean everyone in my sig.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that heart.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 22, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And thirdededed. =D


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

Josh.,Travis,Sarah!,Coffeh,Pally,and Master Crash,Professor Gallows,and Dustin.
Its in no order,I know there are so many xD


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm unloved. :[


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> I'm unloved. :[


I <3 u Sereh


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> I'm unloved. :[


read mine again,I forgot to add some people ;D


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

@ Mr.L: <3

:] Yey.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fftopic: Epic picture :3


----------



## Wish (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you too. D:


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 22, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Cough*


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your siggy says otherwise. D:


----------



## Wish (Feb 22, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your already in my siggy. >|:
@sarah: Ohfien. D:


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okai. i feel loved nao. :]


----------



## kalinn (Feb 22, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see what you did there.. 
almost tricked me too  <_< 
xD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 22, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking bout me loving Sarah. xD


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buu- your siggy.. D:


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look nao!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yey. :]


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 22, 2010)

Chris, Kiley, Mez, Pally, Gabby, Jenn, Numer, Ciaran, Jenn, Kalinn,


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 22, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Chris, Kiley, Mez, Pally, Gabby, Jenn, Numer, Ciaran, Jenn, Kalinn,


You said Jenn twice. xDD


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 22, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was purposely.
._.


----------



## Wish (Feb 22, 2010)

everyone in my siggy. ;D But Numner shouldn't be there. ._.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 22, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so nice, she named her twice ;D 


and yey!


----------



## Princess (Feb 23, 2010)

I feel so loved by strangers. o-o


----------



## merinda! (Feb 23, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> I feel so loved by strangers. o-o


XDD

I don't have favourites.


----------



## Princess (Feb 23, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXCUSEYOU Mezzy?!


----------



## merinda! (Feb 23, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you love me.


----------



## Princess (Feb 23, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X a trilly


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

Melly.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Jenn</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 7, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think I said xDD? Mwuahaha, I knew that..

._.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 7, 2010)

None of you like me?

...Perras.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 7, 2010)

Miku... Blame her for getting me addicted to vocaloid >.>


----------



## Elliot (Mar 7, 2010)

Nixieee, Phil, Ash, Court, Josh, Kitty :], Draco Roar, Sakura, mostly everyone i've been with. ;D


----------



## Trundle (Mar 7, 2010)

New list..
Xero 
All the Zap Heroes..
Azila..
Ehingen Guy
TheBigJC7777777
LadyRohan
And the rest of my City Folk friends.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 7, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Nixieee, Phil, Ash, Court, Josh, Kitty :], Draco Roar, Sakura, mostly everyone i've been with. ;D


YAY! I'm on the list


----------



## kierraaa- (Mar 7, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Nixieee, Phil, Ash, Court, Josh, Kitty :], Draco Roar, Sakura, mostly everyone i've been with. ;D


I see how it is!
xD


----------



## Wish (Mar 7, 2010)

Everyone in my sig. =P Along with a few others but they know who they are!


----------



## Numner (Mar 9, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Jenn</div>


That's a shocker 0:


And I forgot Orange Juice on my list c:


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 9, 2010)

JasonBurrows.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> None of you like me?
> 
> ...Perras.


You can be pretty damn annoying, and i'm pretty sure the general population of TBT dislikes you.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 9, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Everyone in my sig. =P Along with a few others but they know who they are!


Meeeeee.


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 10, 2010)

Numner or DevilGopher


----------



## Wish (Mar 10, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just hell no.


----------



## NGT (Mar 25, 2010)

Actually this was the originally. There shouldn't be that other copy.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 25, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Actually this was the originally. There shouldn't be that other copy.


Everyone copies everything... It doesn't matter.


----------



## David (Mar 25, 2010)

miranda elyse and andy. and myself. obviously


----------



## Elyse (Mar 25, 2010)

This chick named Elyse. I hear she's kinda awesome...

Ha, jokes. Nah, Miranda, Andy, Triks and David, obvs. Oh, and Ryan I guess I don't hate you. Wait. Ryan is on this board, right David? Or am I hallucinating again?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 25, 2010)

Elyse said:
			
		

> This chick named Elyse. I hear she's kinda awesome...
> 
> Ha, jokes. Nah, Miranda, Andy, Triks and David, obvs. Oh, and Ryan I guess I don't hate you. Wait. Ryan is on this board, right David? Or am I hallucinating again?


You're just crazy!


----------



## David (Mar 25, 2010)

Elyse said:
			
		

> This chick named Elyse. I hear she's kinda awesome...
> 
> Ha, jokes. Nah, Miranda, Andy, Triks and David, obvs. Oh, and Ryan I guess I don't hate you. Wait. Ryan is on this board, right David? Or am I hallucinating again?


yes he is.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Mar 26, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> miranda elyse and andy._ and myself. obviously[I/]_


_Conceited *censored.5.0*. _


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 26, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kelsi lol'd


----------



## Elyse (Mar 26, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Elyse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I... cannot argue with that


----------



## Elliot (Mar 26, 2010)

Everyone :-D.


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 31, 2010)

DevilGopher
iFly
Mr.L
Tyeforce


----------



## OJ. (Mar 31, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Everyone :-D.


Even me? I'd be honored if I was someone's "Favorite Member".


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your annoying, that is why.

Pally


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if that was a blatant insult, i can't help but laugh a little


----------



## Kiley (Mar 31, 2010)

Merinda.
<3


----------



## kenziegirl (Mar 31, 2010)

i say anyone that is/was nice to me


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 31, 2010)

renmuN said:
			
		

> DevilGopher
> iFly
> Mr.L
> Tyeforce


:3,luv u too,j/k xD,you're cool  B)


----------



## Nixie (Mar 31, 2010)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Merinda.
> <3


What happened to you and ash/me? :0


----------



## Numner (Mar 31, 2010)

I heard that numner fellow was a pretty sexy *censored.7.1*.

Ofc Mez is the one who said it so idk
'
But my list changed to no one.

You are all gold diggers.


----------



## merinda! (Mar 31, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> I heard that numner fellow was a pretty sexy *censored.7.1*.
> 
> *Ofc Mez is the one who said it so idk*
> '
> ...


.__.

You wish.


----------



## Numner (Mar 31, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait there is one person I like out of TBT











KILEY ZEXION


----------



## kierraaa- (Apr 1, 2010)

I See How It Iss!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 1, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> I See How It Iss!


I must tell you something.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>In here.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">We noticed.</div>

The majority of people on TBT ignore me. Lol. I find that awesome.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Apr 1, 2010)

I would have to say...

Azila

MrMr


----------



## StoneZack (Nov 4, 2011)

Stone Zack.
dat man is the BEST!


----------



## SockHead (Nov 4, 2011)

Please don't bump old threads.


----------

